# RESIDENTIAL PROPERTY - Western, Northern or North western suburbs



## tabbi (Jun 7, 2010)

I am planing to buy a residential property in Melbourne, looking around *400 K to 550 K*.Since It is my first experience, therefore I would like to hear your valuable opinions about most suitable area for me.
I am mainly hunting Western, Northern or North western suburbs. Which suburb(Name) do you people think will have good market value if I plan to sell the property in future.
Also, should I buy the land and then built a house on it or should I buy an already built house?

Your valuable suggestions will be greatly appreciated
.
Thanks in advance.


----------

